
Using Heapshot (OS X/iOS) to Find Undesirable Memory Growth - yan
http://www.friday.com/bbum/2010/10/17/when-is-a-leak-not-a-leak-using-heapshot-analysis-to-find-undesirable-memory-growth/
======
slashclee
Instruments is capable of so many amazing things and yet it seems like
practically nobody knows about it.

